# faux wood blinds ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are there any issues with these ? i am considering them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They will always look like faux wood blinds. Nobody lists faux wood blinds as property features to boast about when selling a property. 

Why not real ones if that is the look you want? I get bombarded daily with some fairly decent prices from national blind companies that used to supply my projects with wood blinds, shutters and all. Do you have a real, not box store department, window treatment place near you? Or an interior designer? I would call them. Or visit a showroom. Believe it or not, an ID person may end up saving you lots of money over paying retail.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Why not real ones if that is the look you want?


the faux ones are cheaper. and i have seen real wood get badly sun damaged.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If these are the foam filled slats---they become brittle with sun exposure and have a short life----


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk what they are made from. i saw some in the store, and they looked to be solid plastic. i am looking at the 2"


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You might want to take a closer look at a hole or cut edge-----if foam cored---they don't last long----


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you mean like these ones?

While they are not as nice as California Shutters, they are not as expensive either. So you get what you pay for.

I bought these at Lowes 5 years ago and have had no problem. They are solid thick plastic

Not true ..I did have one problem... on a very large picture window..with a very large German Shepherd.. Directly at his sight level, where the faithful beast sat and waited for his beloved master (thats me) to return.. He ate one slat only, and damaged the surrounding two. 

That window has since been upgraded anyway and I went with draperies for no reason other then a change.

Here is another pic with some Mardi Gras floats for your enjoyment


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have real wood...Two problems...in a sunny window they
slightly warp also you can't take them outside and hose them off
like you can the faux ones...I clean mine a slat at a time...
if I had to do it over I would have chosen a good quality faux one
that can be hosed off or dipped in a bathtub for cleaning.


----------



## yipper (Apr 4, 2013)

I like mine just fine, they work very well! Definitely a good, cheaper option.


----------



## coffeex13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*I like faux wood blinds better*

Personally I prefer faux wood over real wood blinds due to affordability. After my living room hardwood floor had a huge warping incident, it made me realize how real wood is just very brittle and easy to destroy. Smallest bits of moisture can cause real wood to warp so easily. Also real wood doesn't have great flexibility so kids and dogs could be a big liability when it comes to blinds. I found a pretty good article with great content when I was choosing mine. Real wood vs Fauxwood


----------

